# Interesting article



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

BBC News - Is it OK to compliment a stranger?

I found this interesting article on the topic of being complemented by a stranger.
Not being female I would assume that here in Egypt being complemented by a stranger is seen as a nuisance at best and as a danger at worst.

Personally I don't think there is much wrong with a smile but in my younger years I never dreamt of approaching a stranger in the street or in a shop. 

I guess it all depends on who does the smiling (or the approaching for the more daring). I mean if you find a Speedo wearing Horus walking towards you in central Sharm and he smiles at you what would you do? 

On the other hand if George Clooney gave you a smile you would be pretty chuffed wouldn't you.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

George Clooney yep I would be chuffed
Horus.. I would run a mile,

I am sure you are well aware of the wolf whistles, show us your **** etc that is regularly called out from UK building sites. I have no problems with this or at least didn't as the days of me being called after are long over, the problem here is that Egyptians don't shout it over and smile they get right up close and whisper it in your ear making it very sleazy, confrontational and threatening and not a bit of banter.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

whoops went before I had finished.

I had what might be considered a compliment. a young guy passed me and said wow sexy mama however he was very furtive when saying it so much so that the person I was with didn't even hear what he had said no hey sexy mama and a big grin and a wave as he passed by.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> whoops went before I had finished.
> 
> I had what might be considered a compliment. a young guy passed me and said wow sexy mama however he was very furtive when saying it so much so that the person I was with didn't even hear what he had said no hey sexy mama and a big grin and a wave as he passed by.



I had a similar compliment (without the mama bit) paid to me by this arab in the sauna at the semiramis intercontinental 

Needless to say i ran a mile. Is there any sauna here that is NOT a gay hangout and NOT some sort of sexual encounter venue?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> I had a similar compliment (without the mama bit) paid to me by this arab in the sauna at the semiramis intercontinental
> 
> Needless to say i ran a mile. Is there any sauna here that is NOT a gay hangout and NOT some sort of sexual encounter venue?




If I had to make an educated guess I would say no. Don't forget that you are gay only if you are the "lady".


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> If I had to make an educated guess I would say no. Don't forget that you are gay only if you are the "lady".


Welcome in Egypt


----------

